# .45 to .40 conversion: ever do it?



## WillBrink (Jul 11, 2008)

I try for 1-2 range trips and 1-2 IDPA matcher per month, which is probably 500-1000 rnds per months mostly through 1911's. However, gas and ammo costs, etc, are very much making me pull back on that schedule. Last week I got a case of white box in .45 ACP and it cost me $330!!!!!!!!! And that was on sale at Dicks Sporting goods. That's approx $17 per 50rnds, which is is just F-ing retarded.

I hadn't purchased ammo in a while as the past purchase was larger and lasted me a while, so I had not had to deal with the new prices... At those prices, it's above my car payment to shoot that much. 

I am really considering converting one 1911 to .40 as I can get that for free (don't ask) , or damn close to free. Up front cost of conversion would cost some $$$, but long term savings could be considerable as I don't see ammo, etc coming down any time soon...

Anyone here ever do a conversion vs buy a pre built .40 1911? Experiences?


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 11, 2008)

Will:

I've been sticking with 9mm Luger for quite some time now. I'm shooting IDPA with a stock service Sig P228 and H&K Expert 9mm Luger. Used to use the Glock 34. 

I still own many .45's and a couple three .40 Smiths but I've largely gotten away from them with the higher costs of ammunition. 

There's nothing wrong with 9mm Luger. Your reflexes will remain constant.


----------



## WillBrink (Jul 11, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> Will:
> 
> I've been sticking with 9mm Luger for quite some time now. I'm shooting IDPA with a stock service Sig P228 and H&K Expert 9mm Luger. Used to use the Glock 34.
> 
> ...



All true, but see cost of .40 for me comments above. :)


----------



## HOLLiS (Jul 11, 2008)

My philosophy,  

More guns are always better.  Think you need a 40 Smith, then get one.   

Reloading, cuts cost.  Compared to the neighbor's $45,000 ski boat that he uses 3 times a year (maybe) and it uses $500 in fuel in a day.   Shooting factory ammo is much much cheaper.  

Problem with conversions, people get tired of converting back and forth.   Eventually they stick with one caliber and stick the conversion stuff in a box and buy another pistol (based on personal experience and experiences of others).

Shooting anything is much cheaper than high maintenance women.  

Drinking cheap beer saves money.  Cheap ammo can ruin a really nice firearm.

There is more, but these are probably the most important factors.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 11, 2008)

I would consider it as long it's not a "permanant" vs " semi permanent" conversion. I do see 1911's chambered in 9mm, 38 Super, 9x23 etc.


----------



## WillBrink (Jul 11, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> I would consider it as long it's not a "permanant" vs " semi permanent" conversion. I do see 1911's chambered in 9mm, 38 Super, 9x23 etc.



38 super, .40, etc are the rule in IPSC and others. I would assume the conversion to be semi perm is it's simply a new top end. Regardless, I don't shoot the SnW much at all as I have two custom 1911s, so I could sell it and put the $$$ toward new 1911 in .40, convert it, or let it sit in the safe and do nothing. Im in MA, so my choices of new 1911 in .40 is limited to Para, and I don't like the brand much. 

A new custom build from scratch would cost more than the conversion of course, which falls between a new Para and a full house custom in costs, and perhaps, quality. I dont see used  quality .40 1911s around here. My guess is 400-500 in materials and 300-400 in labor for conversion using high quality stuff: Caspian slide, Kart barrel, etc. 

With the original cost of the gun, that's approx 1600 (worst case) with a new STI, or other .40 1911 costing a tad more then that to a lot more then that. Did I mention I can get .40 for free? :)


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 11, 2008)

STI does have nice guns chambered in .40 Smith.  I do have one friend that will swear his life on his STI and it's also chambered in .40 Smith.


----------



## WillBrink (Jul 11, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> STI does have nice guns chambered in .40 Smith.  I do have one friend that will swear his life on his STI and it's also chambered in .40 Smith.



And I cant buy one...


----------

